# F.Gorge- Report? Help?



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Hoping to get a Flaming Gorge report or a nudge in the right direction. Judging by the hits on some of my reports, it seems there are many folks who view this site.

My sons have told me it is time to try for something new and are pushing for Flaming Gorge, wanting to catch a Lake Trout or Burbot. Never ice fished FG before and have only fished the Utah side in a boat. We are planning on Presidents Day, so I have a week to figure something out.

I hear the Utah side has sketchy ice. Is that true? Should we just hit WY-- if so where can we drive close to the ice? No wheeler this trip, but we can walk a mile or two. Not looking for a secret spot-- just general areas where a guy can access the lake. I would appreciate any help in pointing us in the right direction. PM me if you'd rather.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

PM Sent


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

We went last weekend on the Wyoming side at a place called Firehole. It's easy to get there about a 3 hour drive from Salt Lake, paved road the whole way with easy access to the ice. Just back down the boat ramp and unload. The fishing was really slow for us. I caught 1 burbot and lost it at the hole. My friend caught 1 small rainbow and that was it for the day. We arrived at 9:00A.M. and fished until 6:45P.M. We used Yammatto glow curly tails tipped with a worm, hot dog, and anchovies.
We fished straight out from the boat ramp about a 100 yards. I would take a atv and go about a mile out, if you have one? Fish close to the cliff's in about 20'-25' of water.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks for the report. I imagine FG is just like many other lakes, just move away from the areas hit hardest and have better luck.


----------



## ScottyS (Sep 11, 2007)

I have been up there twice in the last few weeks. From what I have been told, I wouldn't fish any further south than Anvil, although that was right after the warm weather from last week. Not sure what this drop in temps will do for the ice further south. As for the burbot, we did fairly well along the cliff edges by the confluence. Just take the lost dog turnoff and walk straight across the lake from the parking area. Lots of small burbot, although we did catch a few nice ones including a 30" 5 lber. PM me if you like and I will tell you exactly where along the cliff we were since we got varied reports from others in that area. Might as well share the info to get as many of those things out of the lake as possible.

As for the lakers, we did poor one trip and decent the other. Mostly pups in the 20" to 25" range. Taking a fish finder is the best advice I can give... We either caught or saw people catch lakers anywhere from 30' of water to 110' of water. Move around till you mark fish. Once you find where the fish are, you should be fine. I'd stick with water over 60' though for the best luck.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks Scotty. I think we are going to have to hit it for the day, so burbot might be just a hope seeing as we can't fish at night. I do know we'd have a blast catching a few 20"+ lake trout. 

At any rate it will be an adventure.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

PM sent.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm looking at making a trip to the gorge here in the near future. any other insight or direction that can be given to hook into some of these burbot or decent size lakers? Thanks for the help! (Pm's welcome)


The Gee


----------

